# Tech Handbook



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

I was just wondering, are you going to alter the Tech Handbook site to resemble these forums?


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

You know what, i'm not really sure right now. What do you think? Go with the same color scheme or make each site a little different?

-= Danrak =-
EzDrivers Finding drivers have never been easier.
Tech Support Forums Surviving the pitfalls of computing
The Tech Handbook Made by techs for techs.
Connors Web Guide Learn HTML Basics and more

Humpty Dumpty was pushed!
I can bend minds with my spoon.
There's nary an animal alive that can outrun a greased Scotsman. - Groundskeeper Willie


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

*Color*

Well, It was just a thought that came to mind.
I think you should add a bit of the color used in the forums, to the main page, just so you can tell its related.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

I'm going to be working on the headers soon to change them into a uniform format. It should look cool. But yeah, I will most likely use the same colors all around.


----------

